# Shrimps Dying



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Apr 2017)

Gang@UKaps

I have a issue with my shrimps as per the thread title.

Amano shrimps - bought 4 at the end of last years still got 4, shed their skin on a regular basis.

Red Cherry shrimp - bought a batch of 10 - nine died bought some more (10) only two are currently alive. 

One thing I have noticed is that a white broken line appears on their back, then they die and none of the two batches have shed their skins,  where my amano shrimps shed their on a regular basis.

Amano shrimps seem to be more hardy than cherries, I have considered trying some other shrimps rather than cherries but I could be in the same situation.

Your thought wouldbe gratefully received.

Paul


----------



## Planted Bows (1 Apr 2017)

Do you know what your gh and kh is? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (1 Apr 2017)

Seems to me there having an issue with shedding. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (8 Apr 2017)

I would say your water is too hard; this happened to me and I no longer keep shrimps!


----------



## sciencefiction (8 Apr 2017)

I can't pin point the reason but cherry shrimp are extremely hardly. Yours either have some sort of a disease(very rare) or there's something in your water killing them. It is also extremely important to initially drip acclimate inverts before adding to your tank. Hard water is good/preferable for cherry shrimp so that can't be the issue.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Apr 2017)

All my red cherry shrimps have died - but on Monday morning I did see a very tiny baby shrimp so I dont think there is much wrong with my water.


----------



## HiNtZ (23 May 2017)

Failed moulting by the sounds of it. I had this problem also and put it down to the severe lack of magnesium in my supply despite having a GH of 14. This coincided with pest snails having very soft shells when crushed up against the glass, it required no effort. 

Since adding MgSo4 they seem to be moulting fine and the snails shells appear a lot harder. Give it a go, you've got nothing to lose.


----------

